# The 7 Largest Big Game Rifle Cartidges



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Let the pics tell the story:bow:

From the .577 Snider up to the .950 JDJ

The 7 Largest Big Game Rifle Cartidges | OutdoorHub


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Just laying em right out there on the table to measure them... probably the fastest way to find out who has the biggest one...

Works for cartridges too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Is the .950 JDJ rated as a destructive device?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, It will destroy your shoulder if you don't hold it tight when you pull that trigger. Don't think I'd be interested in shooting it after seeing the video.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll stick with the 300 WM and my rounds costing about a 1.25 new and .50 or less to reload.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

They forgot about old classics like the 4 bore and eight bore. The 4bore is just over an inch in diameter and shot out of a 24 pound double rifle.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

ANd I thought a magnum Turkey load was bad! Jesus!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Biggest gun I shot was a .458 win mag. My little 5'7" 165lbs ass didnt want any more. Ill stick to the .243


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have always loved double rifles. I get wood for the things, seriously. Just something about those incredible calibers and how they were used for dangerous game. Well, the 600 and 700 nitros are poseurs, born too late for the real African hunting a century ago. I have a double 58caliber that'll shoot 560gr slugs. It shoots thru washing machines. At gun shows I am always dissapointed at gun shows when I see something with two barrels, only to find it was just a double barreled shotgun.

Somewhere I managed to pick up a box of 500gr 45cal JHPs (they came with a big box of other stuff). Now I need to buy a Ruger #1 so I can reload those bullets. They're too big for my 1895.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

When shooting something the idea is to hurt the target more than it hurts you. Shooting a 2500 gn shell is probably going to hurt you as much as it hurts the target.

Still, that rifle would look great hanging over the fireplace.... hell, just the shell would look good on the desk, kinda like a giant paper weight.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I have always loved double rifles. I get wood for the things, seriously. Just something about those incredible calibers and how they were used for dangerous game. Well, the 600 and 700 nitros are poseurs, born too late for the real African hunting a century ago. I have a double 58caliber that'll shoot 560gr slugs. It shoots thru washing machines. At gun shows I am always dissapointed at gun shows when I see something with two barrels, only to find it was just a double barreled shotgun.
> 
> Somewhere I managed to pick up a box of 500gr 45cal JHPs (they came with a big box of other stuff). Now I need to buy a Ruger #1 so I can reload those bullets. They're too big for my 1895.


The .58 caliber you have, is it a Pedersoli Kodiac double barrel muzzleloader? I have been wanting one of those in .72 caliber. Are the sights regulated for both barrels?


----------

